# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς -Δωδεκάνησα (Piraeus - Dodecanese route)

## Stella

*Λειψοί: Νέα ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή*

ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΗΚΕ, όπως επισημαίνει με ανακοίνωση του το ΥΕΝ η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση των Λειψών με τον Πειραιά, καθώς επίσης και με σημαντικούς λοιπούς τουριστικούς προορισμούς. 

Ειδικότερα το ΥΕΝ προέβη, στην πρόσκληση ενδιαφερόμενων πλοιοκτητών, με σκοπό την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της νήσου με τον Πειραιά. Η εταιρεία G.A.Ferries κατάθεσε προσφορά για την εκτέλεση ενός δρομολογίου την εβδομάδα, καθ' όλη τη δρομολογιακή περίοδο.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, οι Λειψοί θα συνδέονται με τον Πειραιά για το χρονικό διάστημα από 15/05/2007 έως 12/06/2007 με το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Μιλένα» στη δρομολογιακή γραμμή Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Βαθύ Σάμου, ενώ για το χρονικό διάστημα από 12/06/2007 έως 31/10/2007 με το πλοίο «Ρομίλντα» στη δρομολογιακή γραμμή Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Βαθύ Σάμου. Επίσης παρέχεται δωρεάν μεταφορά ακτοπλοϊκώς, των μονίμων κατοίκων της νήσου των Λειψών από και προς τις νήσους Πάτμο και Σάμο. 

www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## adam

Μιλενα – ρομιλντα κ όσοι ταξιδεύον με τα πλοία του άρχοντα (καπ Μάκη) δεν ρωτάνε ποτέ τι ώρα φτάνουμε !!!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Δυστυχώς ο προγραμματισμός είναι για μερικούς μήνες μόνο. Μετά θα ψάχνει πάλι το ΥΕΝ να βρει λύση στην ακτοπλοική σύνδεση του νησιού. Πάντως πρέπει να πούμε και ένα μπράβο στον δήμαρχο των Λειψών. Είναι από τους λίγους ανθρώπους που έχουν πολύ καλή γνώση επί του ακτοπλοικού ζητήματος και με απόψεις-λύσεις οι οποίες μπορούν να συμβάλουν στην άρση της απομόνωσης των νησιών (ιδιαίτερα της άγονης γραμμής)

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Λοιπων ταξιδεψα απο Πατμο σε Λερο με το Μιλενα που καλυπτει την αγονη των Λειψων και της Συμης ......

Κατ΄αρχην να πω οτι στους Λειψους αποβιβασε το πολυ 15 επιβατες και 2 ΙΧ και 1 ΦΓ ....Δυο μερρες πριν που ειχα παει στη Πατμο με το BS2 ειχε μεσα καμια 40 Λειψωτες ........Αρα το δρομολογιο ειναι μονο για την επιδοτηση να υποθεσω , αφου οι κατοικοι του μικρου αλλα πανεμορφου αυτου νησιου προτιμουν το BS απο το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ για την μετακινηση τους ???????

Απο κει και περα το πλοιο (ειχα να μπω καμια 6 ετια μεσα) σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι καλοδιατηριμενο , αλλα (οχι οτι λεω κατι καινουργιο) απελπιστικα αργο , μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα που μετρησα εγω ηταν 15,20 αλλα το κατα βαση πηγαινε απο 14,00 ως 14,50 κομβους...

Το ταξιδι προς Λειψους διαρκει απο 13.30 ως 14,30 ωρες ........Για΄αυτο προτιμουν τη λυση της BS οι κατοικοι .....

----------


## eliasaslan

Με συγχωρείτε φίλοι μου για το περιστατικό με το Μιλένα που έγραψα, δεν έπρεπε

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δέν υπήρχε η GA δέν θα πήγαινε κανείς στους Λειψούς άρα....

----------


## despo

Εγω παντως το καλοκαιρι ταξειδεψα με το 'Μιλενα' και δεν ειδα τα πραγματα τοσο τραγικα. Ενταξει το πλοιο ειναι αργο, δεν το χωνευουν καποιοι, ομως δεν χρειαζονται και υπερβολές. Ειδα την προθυμία των λεγόμενων νέων πλοίων να εξυπηρετουν τις αγονες οπως π.χ. 'Διαγόρας' που δεν μπαίνουμε στη Σύμη αν και παίρνουμε την επιδότηση.

----------


## eliasaslan

δεν το ήξερα αυτό πρέπει να ομολωγήσω, αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πεις την άποψή σου για την GA

----------


## despo

Η αποψή μου ειναι οτι καλό είναι για το επιβατικό κοινό να υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρειες/εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Η δημοσιότητα που δίνεται σε οποιαδήποτε βλάβη είναι τεράστια, ενω αντίθετα περνούν στα ΄ψιλά' των αλλων πλοιων.
Τωρα είναι γνωστό οτι δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, αλλά ολα τα πλοια έχουν εξυπηρετήσει κατ' επανάληψη και μαλιστα σε πολυ δυσκολες στιγμες. Απο κει και περα ειναι λογικό ο καθε επιχειρηματίας να θέλει να κερδίσει, φαινόμενο το οποίο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φτασει σε ορια 'αρπαχτης'.

----------


## eliasaslan

> Η αποψή μου ειναι οτι καλό είναι για το επιβατικό κοινό να υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρειες/εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Η δημοσιότητα που δίνεται σε οποιαδήποτε βλάβη είναι τεράστια, ενω αντίθετα περνούν στα ΄ψιλά' των αλλων πλοιων.
> Τωρα είναι γνωστό οτι δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, αλλά ολα τα πλοια έχουν εξυπηρετήσει κατ' επανάληψη και μαλιστα σε πολυ δυσκολες στιγμες. Απο κει και περα ειναι λογικό ο καθε επιχειρηματίας να θέλει να κερδίσει, φαινόμενο το οποίο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φτασει σε ορια 'αρπαχτης'.


συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά δεν είναι και η ταχύτητα φίλη despo. Το βασικότερο κατά την άποψή μου είναι οι συνθήκες ταξιδιού, οι οποίες δεν είναι τέλειες

----------


## eliasaslan

Απλά θα προτιμούσα άλλη εταιρεία, δεν έχω κάτι πρωσοπικό με την GA

----------


## eliasaslan

Πιστεύω ότι οι Λειψοί καλύπτονται με το BS2 την Κυριακή... Τισ άλλες μέρες τι γίνεται???
(με ανταπόκριση BS2 με PATMOS STAR)

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Τη γραμμη πλεων τη καλυπτει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ..... Αναβαθμηζετε σε σχεση με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ αλλα και παλι πολυ αργο ειναι ............

----------


## kastro

¶γονη γραμμή είναι οπότε δεν είναι σημαντική η ταχύτητα για την εταιρεία.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ναι, αλλα ειναι για τους επιβατες! Ειναι που ειναι αποκομμενοι, να κανουν και 500 ωρες να φτασουν, αστα να πανε!! Εδω ενας γνωστος μου, εφυγε την Πεμπτη με Ροδανθη, κατευθειαν για Πατμο. 17.15 και φτασανε 05.20!! 12 ωρες? ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! Και υποτιθεται οτι ειναι κορμος! Στο κατω κατω, τα παιρνουν τα λεφτακια! Αν ΔΕΝ μπορουν να εχουν καποια standards, ας το παρατησουν το ρημαδι, να ερθει αλλος!

----------


## captain 83

Που είναι αυτός ο άλλος; Εδώ φεύγουν κακήν κακώς.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Αν ΔΕΝ μπορουν να εχουν καποια standards, ας το παρατησουν το ρημαδι, να ερθει αλλος!



Για αυτά τα στάνταρτ πραγματοποιείται από όσο γνωρίζω μία έρευνα από το Ινστιτούτο Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης με την συνεργασία των Πανεπιστημίων Πειραιώς και Αιγαίου.

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά εγώ ξέρω ότι το Δημητρούλα ήταν το καλύτερο μέχρι στιγμής από την εταιρία. όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, το πιο συνεπές πλοίο που πέρασε αυτό τον καιρό από το νησί. 1.20 έλεγε το δρομολόγιο? 1.23 ήταν έξω από το λιμάνι. Εξυπηρέτηση λοιπόν τεράστια για τις νταλίκες κ.λ.π, ώρες πολύ καλές και οι εντυπώσεις από τους κατοίκους που ρώτησα (και από το δήμαρχο του νησιού) ήταν πολύ καλές... Με το Μιλένα οι άνθρωποι έπαθαν πλακα... μακάρι το Μαρίνα να είναι καλύτερο - το ελπίζω και το πιστεύω-

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το Δημητρουλα ειναι γρηγοροτερο απο το Μαρινα ..........
Αρα .........................................

----------


## Melis7

Γεια σας παιδιά. Θα σας πω εγώ ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει με την ακτοπλοία των Λειψών γιατι είμαι από αυτό το νησί. Αρχικά, να είναι καλά ο καπτά-Μάκης γιατί είναι ο μόνος που έχει κρατήσει, έστω και σε σπαστά διαστήματα, τους Λειψούς με καράβι. Όσο για τα πλοία που έχει βάλει, περίπου το 1998 είχε βάλει το Ρομίλντα και πηγαίναμε στους Λείψους μέσα σε 10 ώρες. Μετά από πολλά χρόνια, με κάτι δρομολόγια απο Σάμο, Ικαρία και μετά Λειψούς κάναμε 20-22 ώρες είτε με το ¶νεμος και νυν Μυρτιδιώτισσα, είτε με το Εξπρές Ολύμπια, το περασμένο καλοκαίρι πηγαίναμε με το Δημητρούλα σε 11 ώρες, όσες ακριβώς έλεγε το δρομολόγιο. Ήταν το καλύτερο πλοίο που έχει μπει, μετά από το Ρομίλντα στην πρώτη του φορά. Και από Σεπτέμβρη πάλι με το Νταλιάνα σε 14 ώρες. Γενικά το ταξίδι ήταν πολύ κουραστικό και απ'ο,τι βλέπω, έτσι πάλι θα καταντήσει με τα επιπλέον λιμάνια που μπαίνουν. Γιατί, αυτά που σας προείπα με 10 ή 11 ώρες, ήταν στη γραμμή Πάτμος, Λειψοί και συνέχιζαν τα άλλα λιμάνια των Δωδεκανήσων. Αυτό είναι το μόνο κακό που έχει ο καπτα-Μάκης. ΑΝ βάλει κάποιο καράβι θα είναι παλιό, ή αν είναι κάποιο καλό, τύπου Μαρίνα, θα πηγαίνει το πολύ με 14 μίλια. Γι'αυτό αναγκάζονται οι κάτοικοι των Λειψών να πηγαίνουν Με τα ΒS. Ελπίζω να καταφέρει η Blue Star να πάρει τελικά την άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων να πηγαίνουμε σαν άνθρωποι στο νησί μας. Σας ευχαριστώ που με διαβάσετε.

----------


## Melis7

Paidia tis teleutaies meres, diladi apo to Megalo Savvato kai meta erxetai kanonika to Marina stous Leipsous kai simera ir8e apo Leipsous pou ekane to dromologio tou.

----------


## thanos75

¶ρχισαν τα όργανα στην Κάλυμνο...και νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια και σε άλλα Δωδεκάνησα...Δυστυχώς το είχα προβλέψει το χειμώνα βλέποντας τα πλάνα της Blue star Ferries

http://www.argokalymnos.gr/news.php?...at=25,28,52,53&

----------


## thanos75

Συγγνώμη κιόλας που ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα με αφορμή το πιο πάνω δημοσίευμα της ΑΡΓΩ αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα που να το εντάξω στο forum

----------


## Melis7

Μήπως έχει ακούσει κανείς για δρομολόγια στους Λειψούς? Γιατί έβαλαν το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος και το Ιεράπετρα την εβδομάδα των εκλογών και από τότε, πάλι τίποτα.....

----------


## hsw

Μετά τη βλάβη του Blue Star 2, τον έκτακτο δεξαμενισμό του και την έλευση του Blue Horizon στο Αιγαίο, τα δρομολόγια για τα Δωδεκάνησα αλλάζουν. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

*Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή:* Blue Star 1 19.00 για Σύρο - Πάτμο - Λέρο - Κω - Ρόδο (08:05)*Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Κυριακή:* Blue Horizon 19.00 για Θήρα - Κω - Ρόδο (9:45 αντί 7:40)*Σάββατο:* Blue Star 1 23.30 για Κω - Ρόδο (10:30)

*Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή:* Blue Horizon 17.00 για Κω - Θήρα - Πειραιά (7:45 αντί 5:40)*Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Κυριακή:* Blue Star 1 17:00 για Κω - Λέρο - Πάτμο - Σύρο - Πειραιά (6:00)*Σάββατο:* Blue Star 1 10.00 για Κω - Πειραιά (21:00)

----------


## Melis7

Πλέον έχει επανέλθει το Blue Star 2 όπως και το Βlue Star 1 και εκτελούν κανονικά τα δρομολόγιά τους......

----------


## ορφεας

Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ δεν θα εκτελεστεί το δρομολόγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ την Τρίτη και την Παρασκευή.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ δεν θα εκτελεστεί το δρομολόγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ την Τρίτη και την Παρασκευή.


Αυτά που δείχνεις ορφέα είναι δρομολόγια για Χανιά! Στο openseas πάντως δείχνει να έχει δρομολόγιο...

----------


## ορφεας

Απο 25/12/2009 επανέρχεται στην γνωστή του γραμμή το Ιεράπετρα.

----------


## Melis7

Εγώ παιδία απ'ό,τι έμαθα, το πλοίο δεν θα κάνει το δρομολόγιό του σήμερα γιατί χάλασε το πηδάλιό του και από την Παρασκευή ξεκινάει και πάλι τα δρομολόγια το Ιεράπετρα Λ.! Αν δεν ισχύει κάτι από τα παραπάνω, παρακλώ πληροφορήστε με. Ευχαριστώ......

----------


## erenShip

παισιά τι γίνεται με την κάλυμνο..?? άκουσα πως οι τοπικές αρχές κάνουν ενέργειες για να βάλουν ένα πλοίο μόνιμο στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Κάλυμνος, ισχύει?

----------


## mike_rodos

> παισιά τι γίνεται με την κάλυμνο..?? άκουσα πως οι τοπικές αρχές κάνουν ενέργειες για να βάλουν ένα πλοίο μόνιμο στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Κάλυμνος, ισχύει?


Πολλά ακούγονται.. Αλλά τίποτα δεν έχει γίνει προς το παρόν! Αυτή τι στιγμή η σύνδεση του νησιού με τον Πειραιά είναι με 5 δρομολόγια, 3 με την blue star ferries και 2 με την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## thanos75

> Πολλά ακούγονται.. Αλλά τίποτα δεν έχει γίνει προς το παρόν! Αυτή τι στιγμή η σύνδεση του νησιού με τον Πειραιά είναι με 5 δρομολόγια, 3 με την blue star ferries και 2 με την ΑΝΕΚ.


 Που το καλοκαίρι θα γίνουν δυστυχώς πάλι 4 (2 με BSF και 2 με ΑΝΕΚ), δεδομένου ότι ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ θα έχει το ένα του δρομολόγιο από Θεσ/νίκη.  Απαράδεκτη η σύνδεση του νησιού και δυστυχώς παρά τα όσα ακούγονται δεν βλέπω και κάτι να γίνεται

----------


## Melis7

Εγώ παιδιά πιστεύω ότι η άλυμνος είναι από τα πιο αδικημένα νησιά της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας. Δεν λογίζεται η Κάλυμνος να μην έχεικάθε μέρα συγκοινωνία. Ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια που κατέβαινε τις μισές μέρες το Ανθή-Μαρίνα που δεν έμπαινε μέσα και τις άλλες τα Blue Star. Κουράγιο στους συντοπίτες μου....

----------


## sg3

και καθε κυριακη το μπλου σταρ 1/2 στις 19,00 για σαντορινη-*καλυμνο*-κω-ροδο 
http://www.bluestarferries.com/site/...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μια σκεψη μου που αφορα τη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη, και με δεδομενο αυτα που ακουω απο συνομιληκους και μεγαλυτερους ανθρωπους, και αφορα τη γραμμη Πειραιας-Ροδος..Ολοι ακουνε τα καλυτερα για το νησι , αλλα δεν τολμουν να τ επισκευτουν λογω των πολλων ωρων που κανει το πλοιο..Εγω εχω παει μια φορα σε πενθημερη εκδρομη με ναυλωμενα τα festos k knossos των Μινωικων και καναμε το δρομολογιο περιπου 8μισι ωρες..
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω θα υπηρχε προοπτικη ανταποκρισης και προσελκυσης του επιβατικου κοινου αν εμπαινε ταχυπλοο σκαφος με προοπτικη καλυψης του δρομολογιου κατω απο 7 ωρες?Για παραδειγμα το Highspeed 6 που ειναι υψηλης ταχυτητας και μεγαλου μεγεθους θα μπορουσε να ανταποκριθει σε ενα τετοιο δρομολογιο ή σε περιπτωση που η φημολογια για το επερχομενο (milenium tres) επαληθεφτει και ερθει τελικα στην ελλαδα θα μπορουσε να μπει στη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη?

----------


## mike_rodos

H απάντηση είναι δυστηχώς *ΟΧΙ*, ο λόγος είναι ότι το είχε δοκιμάσει και η ΝΕΛ (2002 και 2003) με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Κάλυμνος - Κω - Ρόδο, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να καλύβει το δρομολόγιο μέχρι την Ρόδο σε 8 ώρες, όταν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία ήθελαν 12 ώρες+ (είχε ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, απευθείας δρομολόγιο Πειραιά - Ρόδο). Αλλά το αρνητικό δεν ήταν στις ώρες φυσικά αλλά στην τιμή του εισητήριου, παράδειγμα με το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ το εισητήριο ήταν 66,00 ευρώ, όπου 65,00 ευρώ ήταν με το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ η καμπίνα ΑΒ4. Διαλέγεις και πέρνεις... Το κατάστρωμα στο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ πρέπει να ήταν περίπου στα 35,00 ευρώ (αν θυμάμαι καλά)... Μεγάλη απόσταση φίλε μου, σχεδόν 250 ν.μ.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχεις δικιο φιλε μου οτι ειναι μεγαλη πολυ η αποσταση!Απλα ξερεις τι αναρωτιεμαι?Αν πχ υπηρχε ενα δρομολογιο στις 7 μιση το πρωι με ωρα αφιξης γυρω στις 2μισι , θα ηταν ημερισιο και θα εδινε τη δυνατοτητα ακομα και για λιγες ημερες στο επιβατικο κοινο να επισκεφτει το νησι και για ημερισιο δρομολογιο δεν θα το σκεφτοταν τοσο για καμπινα..
η πχ θα μπορουσε να μπαινει ταχυπλοο μονο παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακα..Τα λεω ολα αυτα γτ ειναι παρα πολλες οι ωρες που κανουν τα βαπορια που πανε στη Ροδο και αποτρεπουν πολυ κοσμο που δεν εχει λεφτα για αεροπλανο , να επισκευτουν τη Ροδο

----------


## MILTIADIS

Καλα ολα αυτα αλλα να σκεφτουμε και τη θεση των εταιρειων.εδω κοψανε το ταχυπλοο απο τα χανια που πηγαινοερχοταν γεματο και τα μιλια σε σχεση με τη Ροδο ειναι και κατα πολυ λιγοτερα λογω του οτι μπαινανε μεσα απο τα καυσιμα και θα το εβαζε καποιος πλοιοκτητης με στοιχειωδη λογικη στο πειραιας-δωδεκανησα και ειδικα αυτη την περιοδο..?αλλωστε το πειραμα(αιολος κεντερης)εγινε,απετυχε αρα φιλε highspeed 4 ουδεις λογος να επαναληφθει..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε Μιλτιαδη το ταχυπλοο στα χανια απ οτι μου εχουν πει εμενα βγηκε γιατι αλλαξε η διοικηση της hsw και απο τη στιγμη μου εγινε σαν θυγατρικη της Ανεκ , δεν θεωρησαν σκοπιμο να υπαρχουν 2 πλοια στα χανια που ουσιαστικα ανηκουν στην ιδια εταιρια..Τα λεφτα του τα εβγαζε και με το Παραπανο το highspeed στα Χανια..Ηταν το μοναδικο χαισπιντ που ηταν καθημερινο δρομολογιο μεχρι 31 οκτωμβριου καθε χρονο

----------


## MILTIADIS

Λαθος,η αγορα μετοχων της hsw απο την ανεκ εγινε αρκετα αργοτερα λιγο πριν την αποχωρηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με την αποχωρηση των Highspeed τα οποια εφυγαν για τον λογο που προανεφερα και για το οτι δεν μπορουσαν να ταξιδεψουν στο κρητικο πελαγος οταν ειχε πανω απο 6 μποφωρ.(αλλα ας αφησουμε το off topic καλυτερα!)

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε μου το Χαιπσπιντ 5 ηταν μεχρι το καλοκαιρι- Ιουλιο του 2007 στα χανια, μετα μπηκε το νησος χιος και μετα το Αριαδνη..Το επομενο καλοκαιρι και συγκεκριμενα απο μαρτιο 2008 το highspeed πηγε Ρεθυμνο..οποτε παλι μπηκε χαισπιντ στην κρητη..Απο τοτε δεν ξαναεβαλαν...τοτε συντελλεστηκε η αγορα των μετοχων και απο τοτε δεν ξανα μπηκε

----------


## thanos75

> θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μια σκεψη μου που αφορα τη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη, και με δεδομενο αυτα που ακουω απο συνομιληκους και μεγαλυτερους ανθρωπους, και αφορα τη γραμμη Πειραιας-Ροδος..Ολοι ακουνε τα καλυτερα για το νησι , αλλα δεν τολμουν να τ επισκευτουν λογω των πολλων ωρων που κανει το πλοιο..Εγω εχω παει μια φορα σε πενθημερη εκδρομη με ναυλωμενα τα festos k knossos των Μινωικων και καναμε το δρομολογιο περιπου 8μισι ωρες..
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω θα υπηρχε προοπτικη ανταποκρισης και προσελκυσης του επιβατικου κοινου αν εμπαινε ταχυπλοο σκαφος με προοπτικη καλυψης του δρομολογιου κατω απο 7 ωρες?Για παραδειγμα το Highspeed 6 που ειναι υψηλης ταχυτητας και μεγαλου μεγεθους θα μπορουσε να ανταποκριθει σε ενα τετοιο δρομολογιο ή σε περιπτωση που η φημολογια για το επερχομενο (milenium tres) επαληθεφτει και ερθει τελικα στην ελλαδα θα μπορουσε να μπει στη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη?


 Νομίζω φίλε μου πως η καλύτερη λύση για τα Δωδεκάνησα θα ήταν αυτή με την οποία ταξίδεψες: Γρήγορα συμβατικά πλοία δηλαδή με την χωρητικότητα μεν των μεγάλων Blue star, αλλά με την ταχύτητα των Knossos/Festos Palace, γύρω δηλαδή στα 30-31  μίλια που θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν το Πειραιάς-Κως σε κάτι λιγότερα από 7 ώρες και το Πειραιάς-Ρόδος το πολύ σε 9 ώρες, γιατί όχι και με πρωινά δρομολόγια.  Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο πλοίο στην παγκόσμια θαλασσαγορά προς πώληση, νομίζω πάντως πως εάν υπάρχει θα ήταν μια καλή σκέψη από μέρους των εταιριών για αυτή τη γραμμή

----------


## mike_rodos

> πχ θα μπορουσε να μπαινει ταχυπλοο μονο παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακα..Τα λεω ολα αυτα γτ ειναι παρα πολλες οι ωρες που κανουν τα βαπορια που πανε στη Ροδο και αποτρεπουν πολυ κοσμο που δεν εχει λεφτα για αεροπλανο , να επισκευτουν τη Ροδο


Φίλε μου, ένα ταχύπλοο σ' αυτή τη γραμμή για να είναι κερδοφόρο, θα έπρεπε να έχει εισητήριο παρόμοιο ίσως και παραπάνω σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ακόμη και από τα αεροπλάνα... Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι το αεροπορικό εισητήριο κοστίζει αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή από 45,00 έως 120,00 ευρώ. Εγώ πχ ταξιδεύω με αεροπλάνο, το πλοίο δεν συμφέρει.! 




> Νομίζω φίλε μου πως η καλύτερη λύση για τα Δωδεκάνησα θα ήταν αυτή με την οποία ταξίδεψες: Γρήγορα συμβατικά πλοία δηλαδή με την χωρητικότητα μεν των μεγάλων Blue star, αλλά με την ταχύτητα των Knossos/Festos Palace, γύρω δηλαδή στα 30-31  μίλια που θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν το Πειραιάς-Κως σε κάτι λιγότερα από 7 ώρες και το Πειραιάς-Ρόδος το πολύ σε 9 ώρες, γιατί όχι και με πρωινά δρομολόγια.  Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο πλοίο στην παγκόσμια θαλασσαγορά προς πώληση, νομίζω πάντως πως εάν υπάρχει θα ήταν μια καλή σκέψη από μέρους των εταιριών για αυτή τη γραμμή


Ένα πλοίο με χωρητικότητα festos/knossos palace σε μία γραμμή όπως την δική μας είναι αυτοκτονία... Η blue star ferries αν δεν είχε την Σαντορίνη στο ενδιάμεσο ήδη θα μας είχε χερετήσει το ένα καράβι. Η ΗSW αν δεν είχε την Πάρο το πλοίο μπορεί και να μην συνέχιζε τα δρομολόγια του το χειμώνα. Ο χρόνος και πάλι στις 9 ώρες είναι απαγορευτικός για ένα ταξιδιώτη που βλέπει το πλοίο βουνό και το ταξίδι ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο.! Πιστεύω πως η γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου με τα 3 επιδοτούμενα πλοία (ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ, ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ), με τα BLUE STAR 1 - 2 και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ ότι είμαστε υπερπλήρης, με 17 αναχωρήσεις το χειμώνα ανά εβδομάδα....! Με σύνδεση σχεδόν με όλα τα νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου, με σύνδεση με Κυκλάδες (Πάρο, Σύρο, Σαντορίνη, Ανάφη, Μύλο και Αμοργό το καλοκαίρι), με σύνδεση με την Κρήτη, σύνδεση το καλοκαίρι με ανατολικό Αιγαίο και Σαλόνικα.! Πιστεύω πως η γραμμή μας δεν θέλει κάτι παράπανω...

----------


## thanos75

> Νομίζω φίλε μου πως η καλύτερη λύση για τα Δωδεκάνησα θα ήταν αυτή με την οποία ταξίδεψες: Γρήγορα συμβατικά πλοία δηλαδή με την *χωρητικότητα μεν των μεγάλων Blue star, αλλά με την ταχύτητα των Knossos/Festos Palace*, γύρω δηλαδή στα 30-31 μίλια που θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν το Πειραιάς-Κως σε κάτι λιγότερα από 7 ώρες και το Πειραιάς-Ρόδος το πολύ σε 9 ώρες, γιατί όχι και με πρωινά δρομολόγια. Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο πλοίο στην παγκόσμια θαλασσαγορά προς πώληση, νομίζω πάντως πως εάν υπάρχει θα ήταν μια καλή σκέψη από μέρους των εταιριών για αυτή τη γραμμή


Βασικά στο προηγούμενό μου post ανέφερα με την χωρητικότητα των μεγάλων blue star και την ταχύτητα των festos/knossos palace. Φυσικά mike η χωρητικότητα festos/knossos palace θα ήταν αυτοκτονία για οποιαδήποτε εταιρία σε αυτή τη γραμμή. Αν και η γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι υπερπλήρης. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως να δούμε πώς θα είναι ο προγραμματισμός των δρομολογίων μετά το 2012 με την έλευση του Blue star Patmos και πώς θα "μοιραστεί η πίτα" από εκεί και μετά!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τα Akashia και Hamanasu θα ήταν λουκουμάκι.......

----------


## thanos75

> Τα Akashia και Hamanasu θα ήταν λουκουμάκι.......


 Υπάρχει κάποιο site για φωτογραφίες και τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους?

----------


## Joyrider

> Υπάρχει κάποιο site για φωτογραφίες και τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους?


 
http://www.snf.jp/pdf/english.pdf

http://www.snf.jp/ship/ship_akashia.html

http://www.snf.jp/ship/ship_suzuran.html



Και πανάκριβα στην αγορά έστω και μεταχείρο !!! δεν νομίζω να πουληθούν...σε καμιά δεκαετία ίσως...

----------


## thanos75

> http://www.snf.jp/pdf/english.pdf
> 
> http://www.snf.jp/ship/ship_akashia.html
> 
> http://www.snf.jp/ship/ship_suzuran.html
> 
> 
> 
> Και πανάκριβα στην αγορά έστω και μεταχείρο !!! δεν νομίζω να πουληθούν...σε καμιά δεκαετία ίσως...


Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τα links.  Ειδικά το Akashia - με τα 30.5. μίλια του- θα ήταν όντως λουκουμάκι για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Επιπλέον, εάν πωλούνταν δε νομίζω ότι θα χρειζόντουσαν και ιδιαίτερες μετασκευές εδώ- ένα έξτρα οικονομικό όφελος.  Βέβαια όπως είπες πανάκριβα... ειδικά στη φάση που είναι η Blue Star με τις επικείμενες παραλάβές πλοίων...

----------


## Joyrider

> Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τα links. Ειδικά το Akashia - με τα 30.5. μίλια του- θα ήταν όντως λουκουμάκι για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Επιπλέον, εάν πωλούνταν δε νομίζω ότι θα χρειζόντουσαν και ιδιαίτερες μετασκευές εδώ- ένα έξτρα οικονομικό όφελος. Βέβαια όπως είπες πανάκριβα... ειδικά στη φάση που είναι η Blue Star με τις επικείμενες παραλάβές πλοίων...


 
Παρακαλώ.Οπως έγραψε και ο Mike πιο πάνω ίσως η γραμμή να είναι και λίγο κορεσμένη με 17 δρομολόγια, ένα τέτοιο πλοίο θα ήταν αυτοκτονία.Συμφωνώ ότι ίσως δεν χρειαστεί και μεγάλη μετασκευή, αλλά...


Να ρωτήσω κάτι που μου διαφεύγει ; Τα BS κάνουν τον παλιό κορμό που έκανε και η ΔΑΝΕ ; Το Νήσος Ρόδος δεν μπορεί να πάρει άδεια να προσεγγίσει και άλλα λιμάνια στα δωδεκάνησα, εκτός και αν δεν χωράει βέβαια...Η υπηρεσία μου πάντως σταμάτησε τη συνεργασία με τα BS και ξεκίνησε με HSW για Κω γιατί έρχεται πιο φθηνά.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που μου διαφεύγει ; Τα BS κάνουν τον παλιό κορμό που έκανε και η ΔΑΝΕ ; Το Νήσος Ρόδος δεν μπορεί να πάρει άδεια να προσεγγίσει και άλλα λιμάνια στα δωδεκάνησα, εκτός και αν δεν χωράει βέβαια...


Τα δρομολόγια της ΔΑΝΕ είχε και την Κάλυμνο μέσα... 
Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ αν πάει και σε άλλα λιμάνια όπως Λέρος και Πάτμος, όπου χωράει το δρομολόγιο του από 14 ώρες θα γίνει 17 ώρες.. Δεν την συμφέρει θα χάσει τον επιβάτη της Ρόδου.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Τα δρομολόγια της ΔΑΝΕ είχε και την Κάλυμνο μέσα... 
> Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ αν πάει και σε άλλα λιμάνια όπως Λέρος και Πάτμος, όπου χωράει το δρομολόγιο του από 14 ώρες θα γίνει 17 ώρες.. Δεν την συμφέρει θα χάσει τον επιβάτη της Ρόδου.


σωστα τα λες φιλε mike , αλλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι Δωδεκανησα δεν ειναι μονο η Κως και η Ροδος ......

Θα μπορουσε (εφ΄οσον χωραει και στη Πατμο - διοτι Λερο no problem - λιμανι μεγαλο εως θεορατο και στη Καλυμνο εστω με την λυση αναγκης στη νεα προβλητα) να κανει και μια φορα τη βδομαδα και τον κορμο .....

----------


## mike_rodos

> Θα μπορουσε (εφ΄οσον χωραει και στη Πατμο - διοτι Λερο no problem - λιμανι μεγαλο εως θεορατο και στη Καλυμνο εστω με την λυση αναγκης στη νεα προβλητα) να κανει και μια φορα τη βδομαδα και τον κορμο .....


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου... Αλλά ακόμη και η Blue Star Ferries που ανάγκασε το Δήμο Καλύμνου να φτιάξει την προβλήτα για τα μεγάλα blue star 1/2, ήδη από 14/9 σταμάτησε να προσεγγίζει το νησί με τα μεγάλα και έμεινε πάλι ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. Αυτό ίσως κάτι σημαίνει...

----------


## Joyrider

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου με καλύψατε.Αρα με τα λιμάνια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στη διάρκεια των δρομολογίων και στα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα των εταιρειών.

----------


## thanos75

> Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου με καλύψατε.Αρα με τα λιμάνια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στη διάρκεια των δρομολογίων και στα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα των εταιρειών.


Ακριβώς φίλε μου... στην αναλογία αυτή είναι το πρόβλημα! Όσον αφορά προηγούμενό σου post για την Κω, συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο από το νησί μου ανέφερε ότι τον Αύγουστο στα δρομολόγια της Δευτέρας και της Τετάρτης το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ είχε αρκετό κόσμο για Κω, γιατί και νωρίτερα έφτανε και πιο φτηνή αεραπορική είχε. Την Παρασκευή όμως που το BS έφτανε στο νησί κατά μία ώρα νωρίτερα με το πιο εξπρές δρομολόγιό του (στις 03.30 περίπου), η πληρότητα του ΡΟΔΟΣ (όσον αφορά τους επιβάτες για Κω) έπεφτε αναλογικά σε μεγάλο βαθμό- και ας ήταν πιο φτηνό. :Smile:

----------


## mike_rodos

Χωρίς προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια έχουν μείνει τα Δωδεκάνησα. Η HSW λογικά αποχωρεί, αλλά η ΑΝΕΚ ακόμη να βγάλει δρομολόγια για τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές που έχει? Από 1/11 μόνο τα πλοία της blue star ferries εμφανίζονται στο openseas. Όπως επίσης και το κενό του Πρωτεύς, που όλοι αναμένουμε πλέον τον διάδοχο του και προς το παρόν καλύβεται (πλην του Καστελορίζου) με τα dodekanisos express και pride.

----------


## fourtounakis

Επιστρέφει για λίγο ο Πρωτεύς στο Ρόδο-Καστελόριζο-Ρόδο.Αλλά τέλος ο Διαγόρας.Για να δούμε.

----------


## sg3

γιατι τελος ο διαγορας? στο site της εταιρειας υπαρχει το δρομολογιο μεχρι τις 28-2-2011!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Επιστρέφει για λίγο ο Πρωτεύς στο Ρόδο-Καστελόριζο-Ρόδο.Αλλά τέλος ο Διαγόρας.Για να δούμε.


Και στο openseas έχει κανονικά περασμένα τα δρομολόγια του..! Ο Πρωτεύς θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια του μέχρι 4/12/2010, από εκεί και πέρα όποιος κερδίσει τον διαγωνισμό!

----------


## sg3

ποια αλλα πλοια θα ''παιξουν'' για την αγονη του καστελοριζου?

----------


## mike_rodos

> ποια αλλα πλοια θα ''παιξουν'' για την αγονη του καστελοριζου?


Mέχρι την ημέρα κατάθεσεις των φακέλων... Κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα.!

----------


## gpap2006

Τελικά ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ δένει Τρίτη 30/11 και ξαναρχίζει Κυριακή 19/12. Τα Σάββατα 4 και 11/12 το Blue star Paros στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο 17.30 αντί για Σαντορίνη θα προσεγγίζει Κάλυμνο μετά την Παροναξία. Η Κάλυμνος θα έχει και το δρομολόγιο της Τετάρτης με το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ (22.00). Συν τον ΙΠΠΟΤΗ.

----------


## sg3

*Πρόσω τις μηχανές βάζει η C Link για Δωδεκάνησα*
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=19498

----------


## speedrunner

Η Blue star ανακοίνωσε στην σελίδα της τα δρομολόγια του Διαγόρας για την σεζόν και όπως φαίνεται την άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων την κέρδισε η ΝΕΛ αφού απο 01/03 το Διαγόρας θα πιάνει μόνο Κάλυμνο - Κω - Ρόδο!!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Αν παρατηρησετε καλα τις ωρες των δρομολογιων θα δειτε οτι παραμενουν οι ιδιες με αυτες που εχει οταν κανει τις αγονες!!! Αυτο για μενα λεει οτι μαλλον κατι παιζετε ακομα..

----------


## gpap2006

Η ΝΕΛ δεν ξερει καθε φορα αν θα βγαλει το μηνα θελει να μπει και σε χωραφια αλλων?Οι αντιδρασεις στα μικρα νησια της Δωδεκανησου θα ειναι μεγαλες αν τους παρουν το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ για να στειλουν 40χρονο βαπορι..

----------


## speedrunner

> Αν παρατηρησετε καλα τις ωρες των δρομολογιων θα δειτε οτι παραμενουν οι ιδιες με αυτες που εχει οταν κανει τις αγονες!!! Αυτο για μενα λεει οτι μαλλον κατι παιζετε ακομα..



Δίκιο έχεις αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα, οπότε μπορεί να πέρασε τα νησιά που θα πιάνει έτσι και αλλιώς μέχρι να δει τι θα γίνει με την άγονη. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι τώρα είναι ότι αν τελικά πάρει την γραμμή η ΝΕΛ η Blue star θα κρατήσει και τα 3 πλοία στην γραμμή??? δεν νομίζω οπότε μάλλον θα περισσεύει το ένα απο τα μεγάλα!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Αν παρατηρησετε καλα τις ωρες των δρομολογιων θα δειτε οτι παραμενουν οι ιδιες με αυτες που εχει οταν κανει τις αγονες!!! Αυτο για μενα λεει οτι μαλλον κατι παιζετε ακομα..


Και μια ακόμα επισήμανση: Στα δρομολόγια κορμού της Δωδεκανήσου (Σύρο-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κω-Ρόδο) δεν έχουν περαστεί δρομολόγια όλες τις ημέρες αλλά μόνο 3 φορές της εβδομάδα και μάλιστα τις ίδιες μέρες με το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ (Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή)...κάτι που ίσχυε όλα τα χρόνια.  Όντως κάτι παίζεται ακόμα...έχω μάλιστα την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον και ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ και τα 2 μεγαλα θα βρίσκονται και αυτό το καλοκαίρι στα Δωδεκάνησα, ανεξαρτήτως κινήσεων της ΝΕΛ.
Μια ερώτηση επίσης: H ΝΕΛ έχει κερδίσει και την άγονη Λειψών-Σύμης? Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως έχει κερδίσει μόνο τις γραμμές που προσεγγίζουν σε Κάλυμνο-Νίσυρο-Τήλο-Καστελόριζο?

----------


## despo

Εγω αυτό που ξέρω, είναι οτι αν εξαιρέσουμε τις γραμμές κορμού οπου εκεί όλοι ξέρουν μήνες πριν τι θα κάνουν η' εστω τι πρόκειται να κάνουν, στις άγονες κανείς δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει τι θα του ξημερώσει το επόμενο 
πρωί !

----------


## thanos75

> Εγω αυτό που ξέρω, είναι οτι αν εξαιρέσουμε τις γραμμές κορμού οπου εκεί όλοι ξέρουν μήνες πριν τι θα κάνουν η' εστω τι πρόκειται να κάνουν, στις άγονες κανείς δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει τι θα του ξημερώσει το επόμενο 
> πρωί !


Και φυσικά το "μάρμαρο" για όλα αυτά τα μαγειρέματα πληρώνουν ως είθισται οι ακρίτες νησιώτες των μικρών αυτών νησιών.  Ο Μάρτιος είναι ένας μήνας με αρκετές αργίες φέτος και ενδεχομένως πολλοί νησιώτες να θελήσουν να πάνε για λίγο στον τόπο τους...όμως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρουν εάν θα έχουν πλοίο, ή αν έχουν ποιοό θα είναι αυτό :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## thanos75

H Blue star ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια της για Δωδεκάνησα για όλο το καλοκαίρι.  Παρατηρώντας τα θα έλεγα πως σε γενικές γραμμές, θα έχει ένα μεγάλο bs για Σύρο-Κω-Ρόδο κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή με προσεγγίσεις σε Πάτμο και Λέρο κάποιες μέρες, και το άλλο για Θήρα-Κω-Ρόδο κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή.  Το ενδιαφέρον όμως της υπόθεσης είναι πως φαίνεται να διατηρεί και τα δρομολόγια του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ για Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο χωρίς έστω και χωρίς προσεγγίσεις στην άγονη. Έχουν μπει μάλιστα τα δρομολόγια του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ για όλο το καλοκαίρι. Εάν πράγματι μπει και το European Express στην άγονη, αυτό σημαίνει πως τα Δωδεκάνησα φέτος θα έχουν 4 πλοία!!!  Αν μη τι άλλο έχει ενδιαφέρον το σενάριο :Single Eye:

----------


## speedrunner

*Την Πέμπτη 23/05/13 (από Πειραιά) και την Παρασκευή 24/05/13 (προς Πειραιά), τα δρομολόγια του Διαγόρα θα εκτελεστούν από το F/B BLUE STAR PAROS.

*http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/r...?rid=338&loc=1

----------


## Nautilia News

*Tο SUPERFAST XII στα Δωδεκάνησα*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

*Τη Δευτερα 21/3 το πρωτο δρομολογιο του Μπλου Σταρ 2 απο Πειραια για Καρπαθο.*

Απ' οτι καταλαβαινω φαινεται οτι θα ειναι επιδοτουμενη προσεγγιση μια φορα την εβδομαδα. 
Οπως γραφει το κειμενο δεν ειναι οριστικες ακομη οι μερες και οι ωρες αναχωρησεις, θα προσαρμοστουν αναλογα με τα ωραρια του Πρεβελης ωστε να μη συμπιπτουν. 
Λογικα επειδη το Πρεβελης το καλοκαιρι αναχωρει για το κοντοταξιδο δρομολογιο (χωρις Κρητη) τη Δευτερα το απογευμα και φθανει στην Καρπαθο την Τριτη το πρωι, πιστευω πως το πλοιο της Αττικα θα βαλει την Καρπαθο στην αναχωρηση της Τεταρτης.

*Επισης γραφουν οτι εχει ζητηθει να υπαρξει επεκταση και προς την Κασο.*

Το πλοιο κανει 15 ωρες να φτασει στη Ροδο, αν εχει μια ωρα παραμονη στη Ροδο και στη συνεχεια κανει 3.5 ωρες να φτασει στην Καρπαθο υπολογιζω τη συνολικη διαρκεια ταξιδιου στις 19.5 ωρες περιπου, δηλαδη μια διαρκεια μεταξυ του κοντοταξιδου και του μακρυταξιδου δρομολογιου του Πρεβελης.

Ειναι ενα πολυ ευχαριστο νεο για την πραγματικα υπεροχη Καρπαθο. 
Αλλο ενα δρομολογιο που ειναι υπερπολυτιμο ειδικα το καλοκαιρι, με εταιρια και πλοιο που εχουν brand name. Επισης ετσι η Καρπαθος, μαλλον, θα συνδεθει με τη Συρο, την Πατμο, τη Λερο και την Κω, αν επιλεξουν τα βαλουν την προεκταση στο κλασικο δρομολογιο και οχι στο εποχιακο Σαντορινη-Κω-Ροδο. 
Αραγε θα δουμε το καλοκαιρι το Superfast στην Καρπαθο; 

Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι να μην απαξιωσουν το Πρεβελης και προτεινουν στον καθε τουριστα να παει μονο με το Μπλου Σταρ 2 πραγμα που ισως γυρσει μπουμερανγκ μελλοντικα. Αλλωστε το καλοκαιρι που το κοντοταξιδο δρομολογιο του Πρεβελης δεν εχει τη Μηλο, το ταξιδι διαρκει 16.5-17 ωρες για Καρπαθο, πολυ αξιοπρεπης χρονος και οχι ενας αιωνας...

----------


## thanos75

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως θα ήταν καλύτερα να έμπαινε η Κάρπαθος στο δρομολόγιο από Σαντορίνη.  Θα προσφέρονταν έτσι μια πραγματικά γρηγορότερη και πολύ καλύτερη λύση σύνδεσης με το υπέροχο αυτό νησί.  Με άλλα λόγια, τις Τρίτες ή τις Κυριακές, το δρομολόγιο αντί για Σαντορίνη-Κω-Ρόδο να ήταν Σαντορίνη-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο (ας έμενε το πολύ πολύ η Κως με μια προσέγγιση λιγότερο την εβδομάδα, η οποία τους μήνες αιχμής θα αναπληρώνονταν από τα έκτακτα πρωινά δρομολόγια του που θα κάνει το Σάββατο το πρωί το Blue Star 2).  Εάν ενσωματωθεί η Κάρπαθος στο δρομολόγιο του Blue Star/Superfast της Δευτέρας ή της Τετάρτης, θα κάνει ακριβώς τον ίδιο χρόνο με το δρομολόγιο του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ χωρίς την Κρήτη, χωρίς επί της ουσίας να αλλάζει κάτι για τον επισκέπτη ή τον ντόπιο.  Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ίδια ακριβώς κίνηση είχε γίνει και το 2008 με μάλλον άδοξο τέλος.   :Apologetic:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εκτιμω πως σε καθε περιπτωση η Καρπαθος θα προσεγγιζεται μετα τη Ροδο, οχι πριν. Επισης δεν πιστευω πως θα βγαλουν την Κω ή καποιο αλλο νησι. 
Οπως φαινεται η γραμμη θα συνεχισει και το Χειμωνα, οποτε τουλαχιστον τοτε αναγκαστικα θα μπαινει σε ενα εκ των δρομολογιων απο Πειραια για Συρο-Πατμο-Λερο-Κω-Ροδο μιας και το Σαντορινη-Κω-Ροδο ειναι εποχιακο.

Οπως εγραψα και παραπανω αν η Καρπαθος μπει σε ενα εκ των δρομολογιων απο Πειραια για Συρο-Πατμο-Λερο-Κω-Ροδο θα κανει περιπου 19.5 ωρες για να φτασει (αν δεν αυξησουν ταχυτητα) γιατι με το παρον προγραμμα θελει 15 ωρες μεχρι Ροδο, θα μενει περιπου 1 ωρα στη Ροδο και μετα θα θελει αλλες 3.5 για Πηγαδια, συνολο 19.5.

Αν η Καρπαθος μπει σε ενα εκ των δρομολογιων απο Πειραια για Σαντορινη-Κω-Ροδο θα κανει περιπου 18 ωρες για να φτασει γιατι κανει 13.5 αντι για 15 να φτασει στη Ροδο.

Το Πρεβελης στο καλοκαιρινο δρομολογιο χωρις Κρητη κανει 16.5 ωρες για Καρπαθο, δηλαδη ακομα λιγοτερο.

Οπως και να 'χει οι ωρες ειναι αξιοπρεπεις και ενα τριτο δρομολογιο χρειαζεται κυριως το καλοκαιρι, οχι μονο για να χωρεσει ο κοσμος αλλα και για να υπαρχουν περισσοτεροι συνδιασμοι αναχωρησεων και αφιξεων. Καλοδεχουμενο και πιστευω πως αν μεινει μονιμα θα πετυχει και θα φερει κοσμο στο νησι. Το 2007 (τοτε ηταν στα σιγουρα) ηταν ενα απλο περασμα που δε συνεχιστηκε αν και απ' οτι εχω ακουσει πηγε καλα. Ισως να μην ειχε ωριμασει ακομα η σκεψη τοτε, ισως να μην ειχε και επιδοτηση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπηκαν στο συστημα τα δρομολογια της Μπλου Σταρ για Καρπαθο.

Οταν ξεκινησει τον Απριλιο η γραμμη Πειραιας-Σαντορινη-Κως-Ροδος θα ενσωματωθει σε αυτη, στo δρομολογιo της Κυριακης απο Πειραια. Οσο η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια ειναι στις 18:00 θα κανει 20 ωρες μεχρι Καρπαθο, οταν η αναχωρηση παει στις 21:30 θα κανει 19. Δεν κοιταξα τη διαρκεια των επιστροφων.

Φανταζομαι οτι μολις σταματησει αυτη η γραμμη το Φθινοπωρο θα ενσωματωθει παλι ως επεκταση στη γραμμη Πειραιας-Συρος-Πατμος-Λερος-Κως-Ροδος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πριν καν προλαβει να φτασει το Μπλου Σταρ στην Καρπαθο σε ομαδα της Καρπαθου στο facebook εχει γραφτει το παρακατω σχολιο και εχει πολλα like.

" Κι επειδή με το ζόρι θα ταξιδεύουμε με το Πρέβελης πλέον ας κανονιστεί δρομολόγιο του από Ρόδο κάθε Παρασκευή απόγευμα για να γεμίσει η Κάρπαθος με Ροδίτες και να έχει λόγο ύπαρξης αφού ο άλλος θα μπορεί να έρχεται για Π-Σ-Κ και να φεύγει Δευτέρα απόγευμα με το. Blue Star "

Το Πρεβελης 7 χρονια τωρα εχει εξυπηρετησει με αξιοπρεπεια τη γραμμη, ολο το χρονο, με καθε καιρο, εχει ομορφους χωρους και αξιοπρεπεστατα ωραρια. Το Μπλου Σταρ ηρθε στην Καρπαθο σαν μια πολυ θετικη προσθηκη, αλλα δυστυχως βλεπω οτι θα αξιωσουν το Πρεβελης κατευθειαν αντι να τα στηριξουν και τα δυο...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το γεγονός και μόνο ότι ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο σαν το Blue Star 2 θα προσεγγίζει το πανέμορφο νησί της Καρπάθου είναι απολύτως θετικό και λυτρωτικό κυρίως για τους μήνες του καλοκαιριού. Επί της ουσίας όμως παρατηρώ πως δεν φέρνει καμία σπουδαία επανάσταση στο συνολικό χρόνο ταξιδιού που απαιτείται για να επισκεφτεί κάποιος το νησί, απλά η εταιρεία εκμεταλλεύεται το ισχυρό της brand name προσδοκώντας να κερδίσει έτσι την προτίμηση των επιβατών. Δηλαδή, θέλω να πω ότι η εταιρεία σκέφτηκε αντί το πλοίο να παραμένει άπραγο όλο το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, να πραγματοποιεί μία προέκταση προς Κάρπαθο βαπτίζοντάς την μεγάλη εξυπηρέτηση. Η ίδια τακτική ακολουθήθηκε και πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι με τις προεκτάσεις του Blue Star Patmos προς την Ανάφη, χωρίς να έχει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά ο συνολικός χρόνος ταξιδιού με εκείνον του Πρέβελης. Επιπλέον, το εισιτήριο κοστίζει 63 ευρώ, δηλαδή 20 ευρώ περισσότερα σε σχέση με το Πρέβελης, όμως αξίζει να πούμε πως η κάρτα μέλους SeaSmiles κάνει γενναιόδωρες εκπτώσεις για τα Δωδεκάνησα. 


Πιστεύω πως το ταξίδι προς Πειραιά θα είναι πιο άνετο κι ευχάριστο στα άπλετα σαλόνια του Πρέβελης, αποφεύγοντας τον συνωστισμό απ' τους εκατοντάδες μετανάστες που θα μπαίνουν απ' την Κω.

Όπως και να' χει εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να δουλέψουν επίσης καλά και τα δύο πλοία. Άσε που είναι μεγάλη πρόκληση ένα εξπρές ταξιδάκι Ρόδο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο και μάλιστα με μια τόσο όμορφη και σπάνια διαδρομή παραπλέοντας όλη την νότια ακτογραμμή της Ρόδου!

----------


## despo

Εντάξει στο τέλος οπου πάει πλοίο της Μπλου Σταρ θα έχουμε και τοπικές παρελάσεις :Distrust: 
Εγω άκουσα το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε τα πλέον κολακευτικά σχόλια για το Πρέβελη απο γνωστούς μου Γερμανούς, οι οποίοι έρχονται επι σειρά ετών εδω για διακοπές και έχουν φυσικά ταξειδέψει με πολλά πλοία και της ακτοπλοίας, αλλά και της γραμμής Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα ειναι μια πολυ θετικη εξελιξη, οχι μονο γιατι ειναι  αλλο ενα δρομολογιο για Καρπαθο αλλα γιατι ειναι απο τη Μπλου Σταρ που  το brand της θα βοηθησει πολυ ωστε το πολυωρο (ακομα και με τη Μπλου  Σταρ) ταξιδι να μην ακουγεται γολγοθας στα αυτια των περισσοτερων που  ευκολα θα σταυρωναν την παλια Πρεβελαρα απλα και μονο  στο ακουσμα των ωρων ταξιδιου.

Η ψυχολογια ειναι πολυ σημαντικος  παραγοντας για τα μακρινα ταξιδια, οι 20 ωρες μπορει να φανουν 15 αν καποιος μεσος επιβατης ειναι σε βαπορι με brand και 25 αν ειναι σε καποιο παλιο... Δυστυχως βεβαια γιατι με τη Γιαπωνεζα τα ταξιδια ειναι απολαυστικα και πολυ ανετα.

Το Πρεβελης στο δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Σαντορινη-Αναφη-Κασος-Καρπαθος εχει δηλωμενη διαρκεια ταξιδιου 17  ωρες και 20 λεπτα αλλα με πολυ χαλαρες ταχυτητες σε καποιες ενδιαμεσες  διαδρομες. Ειναι πολλες οι φορες του το εχω πετυχει να κανει κατω απο 17  ωρες ενω προσωπικα εχω κανει κατω απο 16.5.

Αν το μεγαλο Μπλου  Σταρ εκανε το ιδιο δρομολογιο με 23 κομβους και σπαταλουσε 45 λεπτα στη  Σαντορινη, 15 λεπτα στη Αναφη και 15 λεπτα στην Κασο (αν αποφασιζαν να  περναει απο Κασο) για μανουβρα και φορτωεκφορτωση, θα εκανε 12 ωρες και  40 λεπτα για Καρπαθο. 
Αυτο ναι θα ηταν μεγαλη διαφορα, μια νεα σελιδα για την Καρπαθο, εντελως νεα δεδομενα. 
Ομως  κατι τετοιο, και ειναι πολυ λογικο, δεν εγινε οποτε το βαπορι κανει  πολυ μεγαλυτερη διαδρομη για να φτασει στην Καρπαθο περνωντας πρωτα απο  νησια στα οποια ειναι πιο συμφερον να περασει. 

Προσωπικα αν ημουν Καρπαθιος θα σκεφτομουν σοβαρα το εξης. Ολο το χρονο, εκτος απο τους 2.5 μηνες το καλοκαιρι, ας ειναι η Καρπαθος σε προεκταση δρομολογιου απο Ροδο με συνολικη διαρκεια 19-20 ωρες, ως εχει δηλαδη.

*Για 2.5 μηνες το καλοκαιρι ομως θα ηθελα να εχω οσο το δυνατον ταχυτερη συνδεση με τον Πειραια.* Αυτο το αιτημα τους-"θελουμε συνδεση με Ροδο", ειδικα το καλοκαιρι δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα λογικο μιας που συνδεονται με το Πρεβελης τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα αφου το καλοκαιρι προστιθεται και το τοπικο.

*Αν ημουν Καρπαθιος θα προτεινα στη Μπλου Σταρ να εξετασει αν μπορει να μπει η Καρπαθος ως προεκταση του δρομολογιου Πειραιας-Παρος-Ναξος-Δονουσα-Αιγιαλη-Αστυπαλαια που το καλοκαιρι το κανει το Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος.* 
Με αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 17:30 με τον παρον προγραμμα φτανει στην Αστυπαλαια στις 2:50. 

*Αν ταξιδευε σταθερα με 24.7-25.3 κομβους* σε ολο το δρομολογιο θα μπορουσε να φτασει στην Αστυπαλαια στις 2:30, να αναχωρησει για Καρπαθο στις 02:45 και να καλυψει τα σχεδον 93 ν.μ. μεχρι τα Πηγαδια σε 3 ωρες και 45 λεπτα. 
*Δηλαδη στις 6:30 το πρωι θα ηταν στην Καρπαθο!!! Η συνολικη διαρκεια ταξιδιου θα κατεβαινε μολις στις 13 ωρες* που ειναι το πιο σημαντικο, ενω η Καρπαθος θα συνδεοταν με την Παροναξια και με τα νησια της (τουριστικης) αγονης που ο κοσμος που τα επιλεγει ανετα θα επελεγε να μεταβει και στην Καρπαθο.
Το προβλημα θα ηταν οτι το δρομολογιο της επομενης ημερας θα επρεπε να μετατεθει περιπου στις 22:15 μιας που το βαπορι θα αναχωρουσε απο Καρπαθο στις 7:00 και θα εφτανε στον Πειραια περιπου στις 20:00.

*Τελος στο παραπανω σεναριο θα μπορουσε να προστεθει οριακα ακομα και η Κασος.* 
Δηλαδη το Πατμος να αναχωρουσε απο Πηγαδια για Κασο και απο Κασο κατευθειαν για Αγιο Ανδρεα Αστυπαλαιας. 
Στο συνολικο χρονο επιστροφης απο Καρπαθο θα προστιθονταν 55 λεπτα, το πολυ 1 ωρα στο συνολο. 
Θα εκανε 1 ωρα Καρπαθο-Κασο (23.5-24 ν.μ), 15 λεπτα για προσεγγιση και παραμονη στην Κασο, 3 ωρες και 25 λεπτα (85 ν.μ.) απο Κασο για Αγιο Ανδρεα Αστυπαλαιας. 
Δηλαδη 4 ωρες και 40 λεπτα απο Καρπαθο για Αστυπαλαια μεσω Κασου σε σχεση με τις 3 ωρες και 45 λεπτα που θα κανει στο απευθειας. Η αφιξη στον Πειραια θα ηταν περιπου στις 21:00 και η αναχωρηση του επομενου δρομολογιου απο Πειραια θα επρεπε να παει περιπου στις 23:15 της επομενης.

Σιγουρα το παραπανω σεναριο θελει προσπαθεια και τροποποιησεις στο επομενο δρομολογιο, νομιζω ομως πως θα μπορουσαν να το συζητησουν και ισως να εβγαινε, μονο για το καλοκαιρι και μονο οταν στη γραμμη ειναι το Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος.

----------


## speedrunner

Απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και κατανοητό, μην το βλέπουμε σαν καραβολάτρες αλλα σαν νησιώτες που θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν αξιοπρεπώς με ταχύτητα και άνεση, σε οποιοδήποτε  νησί και να πάει ένα καινούριο πλοίο φυσικά και όλοι θα το επιλέξουν, και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα αν ερχόταν στην Φολέγανδρο Blue Star.

----------


## thanos75

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα και με τον karavofanatiko & με τον captain nionio!  Απλώς προσφέρεται ένα ισχυρό brand name στον επισκέπτη και κάτοικο της Καρπάθου, αξιοποιώντας παράλληλα η εταιρία την ημέρευση του πλοίου στη Ρόδο.  Στην πράξη όμως το δρομολόγιο δεν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω ιδιαίτερα από πλευράς χρόνου.  Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης πως τα τελευταία χρόνια η Κάρπαθος έχει βελτιωμένη αεροπορική σύνδεση (charters από εξωτερικό, δρομολόγια της αεροπορικής εταιρίας astra airlines από Θεσσαλονίκη, πέρα από τα ήδη υπάρχοντα από Αθήνα), επομένως δε νομίζω πως το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο αποτελεί πια τρελό δέλεαρ για τον επισκέπτη και κάτοικο του νησιού.   Όπως είχα πει και σε άλλο post μου το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μετατρέπονταν ένα από τα δρομολόγια του BS2 για Σαντορίνη-Κω-Ρόδο μια φορά την εβδομάδα σε "Σαντορίνη-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο" ή να γίνονταν έστω κυκλικό, δηλαδή "Σαντορίνη-Κω-Ρόδο-Κάρπαθο-Σαντορίνη" ώστε να υπάρχει έστω ένας πολύ καλός χρόνος επιστροφής από Κάρπαθο.  Επιπλέον φίλε nionio την ιδέα ενσωμάτωσης της Καρπάθου στο δρομολόγιο της άγονης προς Αστυπάλαια δεν τη βρίσκω πολύ καλή γιατί το BS Patmos δεν θα προλαβαινε σε αυτή την περίπτωση να είναι έγκαιρα στον Πειραιά για το επόμενο δρομολόγιό του

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και κατανοητό, μην το βλέπουμε σαν καραβολ-άτρες αλλα σαν νησιώτες που θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν αξιοπρεπώς με ταχύτητα και άνεση, σε οποιοδήποτε  νησί και να πάει ένα καινούριο πλοίο φυσικά και όλοι θα το επιλέξουν, και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα αν ερχόταν στην Φολέγανδρο Blue Star.


Εστιαζοντας σε αυτη τη φραση: "που θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν αξιοπρεπώς με ταχύτητα και άνεση" σου απαντω.

Παμε πρωτα στην ταχυτητα.
Αν διαβασες τα μηνυματα θα ειδες οτι η ταχυτητα του Μπλου Σταρ εν προκειμενω δεν προσφερει κατι το εξαιρετικο ακριβως γιατι κανει πολυ μεγαλη διαδρομη για να φτασει στην Καρπαθο με αποτελεσμα η διαρκεια ταξιδιου να ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο το συντομο δρομολογιο του Πρεβελης και μικροτερη απο το μεγαλο που περιεχει την Κρητη. Δεν εχουμε επανασταση στη διαρκεια ταξιδιου. 

Παμε στην ανεση.
Ο,τι εγραψα παραπανω δεν εχει να κανει με την καραβολατρεια και τη δικια μας τρελα. 
Ειλικρινα  πιστευω οτι οι χωροι του Πρεβελης ειναι εξαιρετικοι και σε ποιοτητα και κυριως  σε ποσοτητα, δεν ξερω αν εχεις μπει. 
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δε σημαινει αυτοματως ανεση το γεγονος οτι καποιο πλοιο ειναι νεο και καποιο πιο γερασμενο... Εξαρταται απο τις δυνατοτητες του καθε πλοιου και απο τον αριθμο επιβατων που συνηθως μεταφερει, ενω αμφισβητω το κατα ποσον ειναι τοσο γερασμενο το ξενοδοχειακο του Πρεβελης μιας και εχει διαφορα ηλικιας 5 βια 6 χρονια απο του μεγαλου Μπλου Σταρ.
Σε δρομολογιο καλοκαιριου τα, οντως πολλα και ομορφα, σαλονια του μεγαλου Μπλου Σταρ ειναι ασφυκτικα γεματα. Αντιθετως τα, οντως πολλα και ομορφα, σαλονια του Πρεβελης, που κανονικα ειναι βαπορι για πολυ μεγαλυτερα πρωτοκολλα αλλα πλεον (επειδη δε χρειαζεται) ακομα και το καλοκαιρι εχει πρωτοκολλο κοντα στους 1000, σου προσφερουν ανεση και άπλα γιατι οι επιβατες που παιρνει δεν "φτανουν" τις δυνατοτητες του βαποριου.

Παμε τωρα στην αξιοπρεπεια.
Οπως εγραψα παραπανω, εν προκειμενω, δεν βλεπω να εχουμε ουσιαστικη αλλαγη στη διαρκεια ταιδιου και στην ανεση. Επισης, περα απο τη συγκριση, θεωρω οτι το Πρεβελης προσφερει ιδιαιτερα αξιοπρεπεις υπηρεσιες. Θα θελαμε να ειναι πιο καλοταξιδο και πιο μανουβραδορικο, αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτα τα δυο αρνητικα δεν αρκουν για να χαλασουν μια πολυ καλη εικονα. Οποτε για μενα δεν τιθεται θεμα αξιοπρεπειας για το Πρεβελης, ουτε συγκριτικα, ουτε γενικοτερα. 

Σαν κατοικος ενος τοσο ομορφου αλλα απομακρυσμενου νησιου,  προσωπικα δε θα απαξιωνα το βαπορι που με εξυπηρετει με ιδιαιτερη  αξιοπρεπεια 7 χρονια τωρα και με συνδεει δυο φορες (παλιοτερα τρεις) την  εβδομαδα με τον Πειραια. 
Ακομα και αν μπορουσε να υλοποιηθει το παραπανω σεναριο και το καλοκαιρι κατεβαινε το Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος σε 13 ωρες, δε θα ξεγραφα το Πρεβελης. Σκοπος ειναι το νησι να εχει οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερα δρομολογια και να δουλευουν ολα, ποσο μαλλον οταν το Πρεβελης προσφερει πολυ καλες υπηρεσιες.
Η ουσια ειναι το Μπλου Σταρ να βοηθησει το νησι αλλα οι κατοικοι και οι τουριστες να μη μαυρισουν το Πρεβελης μονο και μονο επειδη θεωρητικα και απ'εξω δεν ειναι τοσο μπανικο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ...Επιπλέον φίλε nionio την ιδέα ενσωμάτωσης της Καρπάθου στο δρομολόγιο της άγονης προς Αστυπάλαια δεν τη βρίσκω πολύ καλή γιατί το BS Patmos δεν θα προλαβαινε σε αυτή την περίπτωση να είναι έγκαιρα στον Πειραιά για το επόμενο δρομολόγιό του


Κοιταξε θελει προσπαθεια και ενα συμβιβασμο απο την εταιρεια στην ωρα αναχωρησης του επομενου δρομολογιου. Αν το επομενο δρομολογιο ειναι μονο για Παροναξια (οπως φαινεται να ειναι μεχρι στιγμης το φετινο), ή εστω μεχρι Σαντορινη τοτε προλαβαινει ακομα και με Κασο μεσα.

Αν επιστρεψει απο Κασοκαρπαθια στις 21:00 και φυγει απο Πειραια στις 23:15 (το αργοτερο αν ειχε και Κασο), τοτε στις 06:45 της επομενης θα ειναι στη Σαντορινη. Στις 7:30 μπορει να αναχωρησει απο Σαντορινη και να ειναι στον Πειραια στις 15:00 για να συνεχισει κανονικα τα δρομολογια του στις 17:30.
Το θεμα ειναι να υπαρχει η βουληση να μετατεθει μια φορα το δρομολογιο για Σαντορινη αργα το βραδυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυο βιντεο απο την αφιξη του πλοιου στα Πηγαδια, με μουσικες, πληθος κοσμου, τις καμπανες να χτυπουν χαρμοσυνα και το Μπλου Σταρ 2 να ανταποδιδει. 

Νομιζω οτι ταξιδεψε μεχρι την Καρπαθο και ο κ. Μιχαλης Σακελλης που αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει καταγωγη απο την Ολυμπο.

----------


## thanos75

> Δυο βιντεο απο την αφιξη του πλοιου στα Πηγαδια, με μουσικες, πληθος κοσμου, τις καμπανες να χτυπουν χαρμοσυνα και το Μπλου Σταρ 2 να ανταποδιδει. 
> 
> Νομιζω οτι ταξιδεψε μεχρι την Καρπαθο και ο κ. Μιχαλης Σακελλης που αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει καταγωγη απο την Ολυμπο.


Πολύ όμορφα πραγματικά και είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις τον κόσμο που το χαίρεται.  Ανεξαρτήτως των ωραρίων κλπ που λέγαμε πιο πριν, ένα ακόμα πλοίο (και τί πλοίο) για το νησί δεν παύει να είναι αναβάθμιση. Πάντα ένα δεύτερο πλοίο και μια δεύτερη εταιρία αποτελεί αναβάθμιση.   Γύρω στο 2008 η τότε κοπέλα μου ήταν καθηγήτρια διορισμένη στην Κάρπαθο και θυμάμαι μου έλεγε πως εκείνο το χειμώνα (δρομολόγια εκτελούσαν τότε νομίζω τα πλοία της GA Ferries) υπήρξε περίοδος που το νησί δεν είχε δει πλοίο για 10 μέρες και τα οπωροκηπευτικά στα μπακάλικα του νησιού κόντευαν να γίνουν δυσεύρετα.  Πιστεύω πως τώρα πια τέτοια φαινόμενα δεν θα ξαναδει το νησί...

----------


## thanos75

Όσον αφορά τη BSF, από 01/11 η Κάρπαθος, η οποία μέχρι τέλη Οκτωβρίου εξυπηρετούνταν με με το BS 2 στο δρομολόγιο από Σαντορίνη, θα ενσωματωθεί στο δρομολόγιο του BS Patmos της Τρίτης (αυτό δηλαδή της άγονης που έχει μέσα Πάτμο-Λειψούς-Λέρο).  Νομίζω πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να ενσωματωθεί σε κάποιο από το δρομολόγια του Superfast XII.  Επιπλέον, τις Τρίτες έχει αναχώρηση και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ για Κάσο-Κάρπαθο. Ίσως οχι και ο,τι βολικότερο εν τέλει...

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω οτι θέλουν να 'φορτώσουν' την Κάρπαθο στο Σουπερφαστ 12, αφου για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο που βέβαια ειναι και το καλύτερο της γραμμής, προτιμούν λιμάνια που έχουν περισσότερη κίνηση οπως π.χ. την Πάτμο, την Λέρο, την Σύρο η' και την Αμοργό που πηγαίνει τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι αλλα δεν ειναι ό,τι πιο λογικο δυο απο τα τρια δρομολογια, για Καρπαθο, την εβδομαδα να ξεκινουν απο τον Πειραια την Τριτη...

Πρεπει να βρεθει μια λυση σε αυτο και μια καλη ειναι να κατεβαινει το Σουπερφαστ 12 αν μπορει να αραξει στα Πηγαδια. Αλλωστε το πρωτο Μπλου Σταρ που πηγε φετος τη γραμμη του 12 εκανε και κατοπιν μολις ξεκινησε η εποχιακη γραμμη Πειραιας-Σαντορινη-Κως-Ροδος μπηκε η Καρπαθος ως προεκταση της.

Βεβαια αυτο το δρομολογιο, με το Πατμος, ειναι εξαιρετικα καραβολατρικο. Συνδεεται η Καρπαθος επιπλεον, της Κω, με Πατμο-Λερο-Λειψους-Καλυμνο και Συμη...

Επισης για να προλαβει να φτασει στην Καρπαθο σε 20.5 ωρες φτανει 3.5 ωρες νωριτερα στη Ροδο (06:10 εναντι 09:40), δηλαδη παει αισθητα πιο γκαζωμενο απο πριν σε αυτο το δρομολογιο.

----------


## thanos75

Η Blue Star Ferries ανήρτησε τα δρομολόγια της άγονης Δωδεκανήσου για το καλοκαίρι (ήταν τα μόνα που δεν είχε αναρτήσει έως τώρα) τα οποία θα εκτελεί το Blue Star Paros (το Patmos όπως έχει ήδη ανακοινωθεί θα στα απογευματινά της Παροναξίας το καλοκαίρι).  Τα δρομολόγια είναι ακριβώς ίδια με πέρσι το καλοκαίρι.  Κάτι μου λέει πάντως πως όπως και πέρσι έτσι και φέτος θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις λόγω μικρότερης μεταφορικής ικανότητας του Paros και των λίγων καμπινών του, που -όπως και πέρσι- προβλέπω να γίνονται σύντομα ανάρπαστες.  Ιδιαίτερα ριγμένη η Κάλυμνος.  Εκτός κι αν μπει όπως και πέρσι εφεδρικά κανένα από τα ΚΡΗΤΗ.  Ξέρει κανείς εάν υπάρχει τέτοιο σχέδιο και για φέτος? Κάτι πάντως έχει ακουστεί για ναύλωση κάποιου από τα ΚΡΗΤΗ στην Ιταλία.
Επιπλέον στα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του Blue Star 2 προς Κω-Ρόδο (Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή), παρατήρησα πως η ώρα άφιξης στην Κω στο δρομολόγιο της Πέμπτης από Πειραιά είναι λίγο αργότερα (08.25 αντί για 07.30) σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες.  Ξέρει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?  Παίζει προσθήκη κάποιου άλλου νησιού πριν την Κω στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο (π.χ. Σαντορίνη, Κάλυμνος)?

----------


## thanos75

Δεν πρόλαβα χτες να εκφράσω τις απορίες μου για τα καλοκαιρινά τεκταινόμενα στη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων και μόλιες είδα και αυτό.  Για τις Πέμπτες του Μαρτίου η Blue Star προσθέτει έκτακτα δρομολόγια για Κω-Ρόδο με το Blue Star 1 (υποψιάζομαι για την εξυπηρέτηση των φορτηγών).  Πιο συγκεκριμένα το Blue Star 1 θα πραγματοποιεί κάθε Πέμπτη στις 08.00 το πρωί δρομολόγιο για Κω-Ρόδο.  Επιπλέον το 1 θα εκτελεί και το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής, ενω το Blue Star 2 θα εκτελεί δρομολόγιο το Σάββατο το απόγευμα με κανονική επιστροφή την Κυριακή.  Περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις στο link
http://www.bluestarferries.com/el/%C...ntent-category

Αντίστοιχα κάποιες μικροτροποιήσεςι θα υπάρξουν και στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης λόγω των εκτάκτω του Blue Star 1.
Εγώ πάντως έχω να πω το εξής συνδυαστικά: Εάν υπάρχει τήδη από το μήνα Μάρτιο ανάγκη για έκτακτα δρομολόγια και εάν τον Ιούλιο η συνολική χωρητικότητα προς τα Δωδεκάνησα μειώνεται σε σχέση με τον Ιούνιο (λόγω αντικατάστασης του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ από το ΠΑΡΟΣ), τότε νομίζω ότι θα έχουμε και τέταρτο πλοίο στη γραμμή, όπως και πέρσι για το δίμηνο Ιουλίου-Αυγούστου.  Μένει να δούμε ποιό ποιό θα ναυλωθεί...

----------


## despo

Μονοπώλιο είναι στη γραμμή, οπότε κάνουν και τα ανάλογα κουμάντα τους. Αραγε εκει δεν πάει κανένα απο τα ρο/ρο, που έχουν συνωστισθεί στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο ;

----------


## thanos75

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο αλίευσα από τον τοπικό ηλεκτρονικό τύπο της Καλύμνου.  Μακάρι να γίνει πραγματικότητα και να βγει το νησί από την απομόνωση
http://kalymnos-news.gr/2017/04/%cf%...e-star-%ce%b8/

----------


## thanos75

Υπάρχουν και νεώτερα και μάλιστα πολύ ευχάριστα σύμφωνα με τον τοπικό τύπο

http://kalymnos-news.gr/2017/04/%ce%...1%cf%81%ce%b9/

Όπως αναφέρει και το άρθρο η Κάλυμνος θα προστεθεί σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο του Blue Star 2 άμεσα (γύρω στο πρώτο 15ημερο του Μαιου) μετά και τις επίσημες εγκρίσεις, ενώ μετά τις 25 Ιουνίου θα μπει μάλλον και το Superfast XII μια φορά την εβδομάδα.  
Ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντως είναι ότι και το Blue Star 2 μάλλον θα μπει μετά τη σκάντζα του Blue Galaxy (δηλαδή κάπου στις αρχές Ιουνίου).  Επιπλέον ίσως να μην είναι και πολύ θετικό το ότι οι ημέρες του δρομολογίου του Blue Sar 2 από Πειραιά συμπίπτουν με τις ημέρες του δρομολογίου της άγονης Δωδεκανήσου (BS Patmos/Paros).  
Σε κάθε πάντως περίπτωση είναι θετικό το ότι κατά πως φαίνεται το νησί θα έχει περισσότερα δρομολόγια φέτος το καλοκαίρι και με μεγαλύτερα πλοία

----------


## thanos75

http://kalymnos-news.gr/2017/05/στις...-να-προσεγγίζ/
Από 19 Μαΐου το superfast xii στην Κάλυμνο! Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο link

----------


## Amorgos66

http://kalymnos-news.gr/2017/05/t%CE...%CE%B1-%CE%B4/

----------


## thanos75

> http://kalymnos-news.gr/2017/05/t%CE...%CE%B1-%CE%B4/


Και μάλλον ουχί μόνο Δωδεκάνησα όπως υπονοεί η τελευταία πρόταση του άρθρου.  Η δε Κάλυμνος μάλλον σε 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα θα "παίζει", εάν κρίνω από προηγούμενο άρθρο του kalymnos-news που παρέθεσα στο post 96 (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα Δευτέρα)

----------


## thanos75

Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της Blue Star έχουν περαστεί και οι προσεγγίσεις του Superfast στην Κάλυμνο.  Ξεκινά αυτή την Παρασκευή.  Από τέλη Ιουνίου προσέγγιση και τις Τετάρτες.  Τα δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής θα είναι Κυριακή βράδυ και από τέλη Ιουνίου και Πέμπτη βράδυ

----------


## thanos75

Έχουν αναρτηθεί πλήρως όλα τα δρομολόγια της BSF για Δωδεκάνησα στο site της εταιρίας.  Τα δρομολόγια πραγματοποιούνται εναλλάξ από τα Blue Star 1 & 2.  Στα αξιοσημείωτα των δρομολογίων για φέτος, η ύπαρξη δρομολογίου απευθείας για Βαθύ Σάμου στις 23.55 κάθε Πέμπτη την υψηλή περίοδο το οποίο θα συνεχίζει για Κω-Ρόδο (όπως πέρσι δηλαδή αλλά σε καλύτερη ώρα και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα), τα πρωινά δρομολόγια απευθείας για Κω-Ρόδο κάθε Πέμπτη στις 09.00 το πρωί (ωραιότατο και ξεκούραστο ειδικά για Κω όπου φτάνει στις 17.00), η προσέγγιση στη Σύμη τις Κυριακές (το δρομολόγιο θα εκτελείται στις 21.30 για Σαντορίνη-Κω-Σύμη-Ρόδο), αλλά και τα πρωινά έκτακτα τα Σάββατα της υψηλής περιόδου για Πάρο-Νάξο-Πάτμο (ωραιότατο ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο νησί)-Λέρο (ομοίως καλό)-Κω.  Στα αρνητικά των δρομολογίων το γεγονός ότι η Κάρπαθος θα παραμείνει ενσωματωμένη στο δρομολόγιο της άγονης του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ(???), αλλά και το γεγονός ότι η Κάλυμνος θα έχει 1 προσέγγιση την εβδομάδα με τα μεγάλα Blue Star (τις Παρασκευές) ενώ πέρσι και πρόπερσι είχε 2 με το Superfast XII.  Βέβαια πέρσι και πρόπερσι τα καλοκαίρι τα δρομολόγια της άγονης τα έκανε το BS Paros, ενώ φέτος θα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, οπότε η χωρητικότητα πάνω κάτω παραμένει ίδια.  Ασχολίαστο πάντως το γεγονός ότι στο site της BSF ακόμα αναγράφουν το BS PATMOS ως το πλοίο που θα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια της άγονης Δωδεκανήσου, ενώ παράλληλα έχουν ήδη περαστεί τα δρομολόγιά του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου για Κυκλάδες

----------

